# Mainboard Problem



## Moartel (6. September 2001)

Mein PC stürzt seit ca. 1-2 Wochen in oft relativ geringen Zeitabständen (20 Minuten) ab. Ich habe weder die Hardware verändert, neue Treiber installiert oder jemals etwas übertaktet. Etwa eineinhalb Wochen davor habe ich Windows 2000 installiert und hatte damit keine Abstürze. Plötzlich fing der PC an mehr oder weniger ohne Grund abzustürzen. Mal ging er 5 Stunden auf LAN mit Quake3 im Dauerbetrieb, mal ging er nicht mal 30 Minuten im Internet.

Meine Konfiguration:
AMD Athlon 500Mhz (Slot A)
256 MB Infineon
FIC SD 11 Mainboard
Soundblaster 128 PCI
ELSA ERazor X (GeForce256 SDR)
Realtek Netzwerkkarte
CD-RW Fujitsu 
IBM DNJA 13.5 GB
IBM DTLA 41 GB
300 Watt Netzteil

Ich habe zuerst gedacht dass die DTLA-Platte schuld ist, weil die angeblich bei vielen kaputtgeht, aber nach dem ich die ausgebaut habe kam der "erlauchtende Augenblick":
Ich habe die DTLA ausgebaut, und eine alte 2GB-Platte reingetan. Als ich den PC starten und das BIOS umstellen wollte ging zuerst gar nichts. Es kam kein Bild am Monitor, die Fesplatten und die Lüfter auf CPU und Graka arbeiteten aber. Ich hatte das gestern schon mal. Der PC ging nach dem dritten oder vierten Versuch glücklicherweise wieder. Als ich dann ins BIOS wollte kam ein blauer Bildschirm auf dem einige komische Zeichen waren. Ich habe dann mit STRG-ALT-ENTF rebootet. Diesmal konnte ich Windows starten. Allerdings verschwand nach nicht mal einer Minute der Mauszeiger und die Tastatur ging auch nicht mehr. Nach einem Reset ging der PC wieder, stürzte allerdings nach so 15 Minuten ab. Ich tippe deshalb auf ein kaputtes Mainboard. Kann es sein dass das Board den Strom für die GeForce nicht über längere Zeit hinweg liefern kann/verkraftet? Ich habe schon mehrmals auf LANs beobachtet dass mein PC nach 7-8 Stunden dauerspielen nicht mehr richtig ging. Nach dem ich ihn allerding ein paar Stunden stehen gelassen habe ging alles wieder. Der Prozessor war nicht besonders heiß, konnte also kaum schuld daran sein.

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Problem?

Falls es am Mainboard liegt: Was für ein Board ist für Slot A gut? Und welches verträgt auch über längere Zeit weg den Stromverbrauch meiner Graka. Ich möchte lieber kein Board mit VIA KX133 Chip, weil der ja nicht so toll sein soll. Stabilität geht mir vor 1% Performance!
Wäre außerdem nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Seiten schreiben könntet auf denen ich noch solche Boards kriege. Gibt nimmer so viele.
auf alternate.de habe ich schon geschaut.


----------



## Dunsti (7. September 2001)

mal eine Idee, die Du aber sicher schon ausprobiert hast:

überprüfe mal *alle* Steckverbindugen in Deinem PC (alle Steckkarten, Laufwerkskabel, Stromversorgung, usw.) Vielleicht hat sich ja ein Kabel etwas gelöst und hat nun einen Wackelkontakt, was dann zu den sporadischen Ausfällen führen könnte.

vielleicht hilft das ja.....

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (7. September 2001)

Ich wollte diesen Beitrag schon mal schreiben, dabei ist mir aber der PC abgestürzt :[ 

Ich habe alle Steckverbindungen schon getestet, ebenso habe ich den PC halb zerlegt um sicherzustellen dass da nirgends ne Macke ist, oder sich ein kleines Insekt darin verkrochen hat, weil mein PC meistens offen steht. Das könnte ja Strom leiten und die Kiste abschießen. Nur so nebenbei habe ich im Forum von planetquake.de so was komisches gelesen dass einem der PC abstürzt weil der RESET-Schalter klemmt und sich die Kiste andauernd selber resetet. Hab ich auch ned.
Ich habe mich jetzt mal umgesehen und bei snogard das ASUS K7M gesehen. Das hat den AMD-Irongate Chipsatz. Was haltet ihr von dem Board? Ich will keinen KX133, weil der ja oft Ärger macht. Ich habe leier auch mit dem VIA Apollo so meine Probleme weil es doch mit manchen VIA-Chips Probleme mit GeForce-Karten gab. Welche Chips sind das genau und auf welchen Boards wurden die verbaut? Ich will endlich ein stabiles System und nächstes Wochenende ist LAN. Bitte beeilt uech mit dem posten. Danke.


----------



## Dunsti (7. September 2001)

ich kenn mich mit Mainboards leider net soo gut aus ... aber ich habe schonmal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Snogard gemacht ... 

ein Bekannter hat da mal ein Mainboard inklusive (bestücktem) Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte bestellt. Auf dem Mainboard (damals noch mit Jumpern) passte die Einstellung überhaupt net zum Prozessor, und auf der Grafikkarte waren verschiedene Ram-Bausteine bestückt (2 EDO und 2 "normale"), was bei höheren Auflösungen zu Problemen geführt hat.

Ich kann also von Snogard nur abraten, die haben echt null Plan 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (7. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *und auf der Grafikkarte waren verschiedene Ram-Bausteine bestückt (2 EDO und 2 "normale"), was bei höheren Auflösungen zu Problemen geführt hat.
> *



2 verschiedene RAM-Bausteine auf der Graka? War das eine von Snogard oder so?
Ich weiß nicht, ein fertig bestücktes Board würde ich mir bei denen nach dieser Warnung sicher nicht kaufen (hätte ich eh lieber selber gebastelt  ), aber ein simples Board? Die müssen das eigentlich nur verschicken, so schwer wird das ned sein. Ich hab eh noch ne Alternativadresse. Kennt einer csl-computer.com? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit denen oder Tipps für das Board?


----------



## Dunsti (7. September 2001)

also, das mit der Graka: Es war eine Elsa (genauen Typ weiß ich net mehr) mit 4 MB Ram. Auf der gelieferten Graka waren dann 2MB fest eingelötet und weitere 2MB waren auf Sockeln. Die Ram-Typen waren wie gesagt unterschiedlich.
Ein Anruf bei dem Tech-Support von Elsa hat ergeben, daß es sich dabei um eine 2MB Graka handelt, wo nochmal 2MB nachgerüstet wurden (von Snogard).
Ein Anruf bei Snogard hat dann ergeben, daß die einfach einen [-zitat-] "Original Nachrüstsatz von Elsa" [-zitat ende-] hergenommen haben, der aber wohl für die Vorgängerversion dieses Graka-Modells war.

Ich kann echt nur raten: Finger weg von Snogard !!! Es handelt sich bei denen (so wie ich denke) um ein reines "Verkaufsbüro" ... ohne jedes technische Wissen, was sie eigentlich verkaufen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Glavis (7. September 2001)

Also am Strom kanns nicht liegen bei einem 300W Netzteil!!!
Ich hab PIII500, 2Festplatten und 1x128MB RAM mit GeForce256 inno3d!
Und ein 230W Netzteil!
Ich tippe auf schlechtes Mainboard,worauf die Hersteller das letzte Stück Dreck von CHipsatz verbaut haben!Es könnte aber auch am Bios liegen!(AGP 2x support,usw.)
Also Mainboards von ASUS-sonst nix!
Ich hab` grad mal auf der ASUS Page geschaut, die bieten zwei Mainboards an, entweder mit AMD751 oder VIA KX133-Chipsatz an!
Den KX133 kannste aber nicht verwenden,weil er erst ab 550Mhz läuft!
Also,die Daten vom Board:

Unterstützt AMD AthlonTM 500MHz~750MHz CPU.
3 x DIMM für bis zu 768MB PC-100 SDRAM 
200MHz Front Side Bus 
Unterstützt zwei zusätzliche USB Anschlüsse
Sound onboard (Yamaha, habe ich auch)
Hier mal einen Vergleichstest von den zu deinem Prozessor passenden Boards- das rechte wäre das mit dem KX133-Chipsatz, was aber bei deinen 500Mhz nicht geht!Das linke würde dann zu deinen Prozessor passen, aber im Moment habe ich keine passenden Angebote gefunden!


----------



## Moartel (8. September 2001)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Glavis. Ich werde mir jetzt das ASUS K7M kaufen.
Ma Chipsatz des Board glaube ich nicht dass es liegt, ich habe eine AMD 751 Northbridge und eine VIA Southbridge. Ist glaube ich ein 686A-Chip oder so was. Das Board war damals und ist auch auf der Seite mit dem Vergleich der Boards eines der schnelleren. Trotzdem würde ich mir nie mehr ein FIC-Board kaufen, weil ein billiges Board selten gut ist. 
Mein Tipp: Das Mainboard ist das letzte woran man sparen sollte. Ich habe das jetzt schmerzhaft erfahren müssen. Lieber 50 Mark mehr für ein gutes Board hergeben. Bringt ja auch Performance.


----------

